# The Real AZZA Failure Or Just Another Excuse Or LMAO Log



## azza1971 (Jan 14, 2013)

Current stats as of 15/1/2013

Height????????.182cm

Weight????????.87.3kg or 192.4 LBS

BF Lots???????...probably 18-20 percent, cant confirm or deny...

Training???????..Mainly low impact cardio, light weight, low reps, 8-15

Goals are not to win the competition but to see what improvements i can make to my general health and fat loss. I wont be doing any AAS or PH, i limit supplements to my Muscle Pharma Multi at 6 per day and Wild Krill Oil Fish Oil Concentrate at 3 per day total 2500mg.

My general health has been deteriorating. My kidney function is down by 10 percent, my Testosterone is at 7.4 and will require TRT, i am to discuss the best TRT option with my GP. As a result of the lower functioning levels, it heavily impede?s on recovery, the body is circulating 10 percent less blood through the kidneys, which has this knock on effect of having more waste and lactic acid etc that is not processed at the optimal rate. What that means for me is constant muscle soreness with little working out. I haven?t been in the gym for a month. i push myself for an hour and take a week to recover. If i can improve this i will be happy.

My diet was getting better with more whole foods, less processed foods and less refined sugars, but still my fat levels have increased, which is due to the lower function. I am juicing twice per day and having no processed foods.
Fats are essential fats, i use grape seed oil, coconut oil, eating mainly chicken breast and lean red meat for protein, organic eggs, salads and vegetables, carbs are limited to wholemeal pasta and breads are limited due to bloating.
I am trying to keep simple.

I do a 45 minute walk daily, stretching and light yoga?..

Mock me if you must, but only a gutless wretch would see fit to kick a man when he is down?..

AZZA


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 14, 2013)

I would love to see you be successful in this challenge. Not holding my breath, but It would be a good story line. And for your health... Blah... Blah


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey you can only get better right


----------



## longworthb (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice to see u enter bro. Just stay on it and don't let shit get u down


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 14, 2013)

That would be correct guys, i have already made radical changes to diet. I have a friend that died of Kidney disease, in the end he gave up, went into Hospice and refused to do anymore daily dialysis. He was strong, but after many years even the most hardened upbeat can give up, he blew up like a balloon in his final 2 weeks.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 15, 2013)

Go get em Aaron


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 15, 2013)

definitely subbed


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2013)

*The real azza ag &amp; ay challenge*

Subbed Azza


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2013)

*The real azza ag &amp; ay challenge*

But I'm still subbed to the other one too


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> But I'm still subbed to the other one too




wait..another one is also azza,right?


----------



## XYZ (Jan 15, 2013)

Subbed.

That hat is dope bro.

What year did you last work out in 198?

Krill oil will get you jacked!


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 15, 2013)

Looking solid broseph


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 15, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Subbed.
> 
> That hat is dope bro.
> 
> ...



The cap belongs to the wife, its ironic i wear it, i worked out last year, early December?..


----------



## longworthb (Jan 15, 2013)

So what's ur workouts going to look like


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 15, 2013)

At the moment i do daily cardio, i cant exert to much, so its just walking at a brisk pace, i roughly do 5 km?s. When i had the strains in the guts earlier this month, i had planned to take a few weeks off and then start with core exercises, trying to strengthen lower back, hips and ab?s, then after 4 weeks i was hoping to get back into basic compound lifting, no machines, just the essential lifts. Now but, i am just hoping for any improvement while recovering. If i am not sore later this week i am doing Yoga, but i need physio on the left shoulder, so may just do legs, i was very keen to start doing weights this week, i fuckin hate not lifting?..but it has to be day by day?..


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 15, 2013)

whats the reason for kidney failure?


----------



## Watson (Jan 15, 2013)

i wish you good luck azza

everyone has reasons to stop, some push past it, some accept it, which will you be?


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 15, 2013)

can you for once hit the period key instead of the question mark?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2013)

damn azza

you look worse than ever


you need to do this for you man

ive known you for years now...time doesnt wait for you..life doesnt stop for excuses


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 15, 2013)

Atleast you get a shirt


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



ontopthegame85 said:


> Atleast you get a shirt



He will sell it for a quick buck


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2013)

but worn


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 15, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> whats the reason for kidney failure?



Being a top supp reviewer has its downfalls I suppose


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 15, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> whats the reason for kidney failure?



i dont know, could be a developmental abnormality, its nothing that would suggest otherwise, i have another ultrasound next Wed now, so will see?.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 15, 2013)

results of more blood tests today have shown up clear for Hep A,B,C or Aids, another box ticked?..


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 15, 2013)

who do i email for my shirt?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 15, 2013)

Socrates said:


> i wish you good luck azza
> 
> everyone has reasons to stop, some push past it, some accept it, which will you be?



i dont accept shit, to me its just a hurdle and i have to jump it, i am hitting the gym later and see how i am toomorow?..


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> damn azza
> 
> you look worse than ever
> 
> ...



thank you for the kind words my friend?.

one picture i did, i pushed out the gut, just for the irony?.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



azza1971 said:


> who do i email for my shirt?



You don't get a shirt until you prove your working out.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 15, 2013)

Video to come tonight,


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 15, 2013)

OK four days in with my Juicing

I have this drink once a day

3 carrotts
2 oranges
1 apple
1 lemon

Juiced it makes about 350ml-400ml, second day i had a whole bunch of asparagus added instead of the lemon, today i had Nectarines instead of the lemon.

Walked 4km?s last 4 days now.

Tonight i am going to the gym and see what i can put together as far as a workout is concerned.

Stay tuned.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*

For your juice add in celery, beetroot, ginger - all superfoods.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 15, 2013)

do you have a book on juicing?

thanks for advice, i can tell you have been on Tren?.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 16, 2013)

ditch the oranges,nectarines and other high in fructose fruits...the only fruit will be ok is apple..stick with vegetables like celery,carrot,beets,wheatgrass,spinach,cabbage and kale..rotate those daily..


----------



## longworthb (Jan 16, 2013)

I watched a documentary on net flix about a guy that lost a shit ton of weight juicing


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 16, 2013)

my take on juicing is that it needs to be balanced, you obviously need the fibre from whole foods, for me its convenience. Also a great way to kickstart the metabolism, mine has slowed, i was and am clearly bloated, rather than overload my body with food, i am taking stress off the digestive system but at the same time flooding with nutrients, the other guys are right (for once) about the other foods to juice. However i am in between pays so had to make do with what i have and what we grow at home. Tomorrow is shopping day and probably meal prep day.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Update 16/01/13

*
Ok, against my own advice i hit the gym tonight at 9.30. I did a routine that involved getting familiarised with lifting as i have been out for over a month. fact one, huge loss in strength, almost like re-trainng yourself to walk again, but i had a goal and did it. 800 REPS

Here is my 800 rep workout.

Pin Loaded Chest Press 17.5kg x 100, ok dont laugh, sore shoulder requires light weight.

Seated Plate Loaded Row 10kg x 100, same as above.

Unilateral Leg extension 15kg x 100.

Standing Bicep Curl 12.5kg x 100

Calf extensions 50kg x 100

Triceps Pushdowns 12.5kg x 100

Machine Crunches 12.5kg x 100

Machine Leg Curls 12.5kg x 100 (sore hammy of late)

Smith Machine Seated Press bar x 100 (20kg?)

Some sets had rest pause due to lactic acid build up and fatigue, i went fairly slowish tempo but none the less got the job done.

Now to see how i am next couple of days, i?m going to count sheep.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 16, 2013)

Where is the video Bro?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 16, 2013)

forgot camera last night, its coming?.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 16, 2013)

Great I hope you show your asshole again!!


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## babyhulkASF (Jan 16, 2013)

Make progress, not excuses. 

Not sure what's being made here...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

babyhulkASF said:


> Make progress, not excuses.
> 
> Not sure what's being made here...



where?s your log, i want to see what a impressive physique you have.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

Today

Got my TRT shot finally, 1000mg shot of Reandron (Testosterone undecanoate) hope this helps, been to see another doctor for a second opinion on kidney issue, he said the test and what they want me to do now is a crock of shit, just numbers, drink 4ltr?s water a day, clean up the diet, continue with the daily juicing with super foods and get tested again in a month, he said dont do weights as it lowers your test levels, fuck me am i confused. 3rd doctor when i got my shot today i said i have these 2 differing opinions and she gave me a 3rd confusing answer. I am fuckin beat up today from last nights gym workout, really beat up. I did a large protein shake when i got home, got good rest. This morning i had muesli and proactive yoghurt, drinking heaps of water and feel like shite, had a chicken caesar wrap for lunch. so fucks me what it is.


----------



## Watson (Jan 17, 2013)

i know how u feel, i was going to work out today but i noticed a pimple on my cock.....i tried to work around it but blew toooo fast and fell asleep.....


----------



## babyhulkASF (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm not running a log on IM, because first of all, it's not my home board, and second of all, i'm already 8 weeks into a cycle. Oh and about that impressive physique.. Azza, I just wish I was as swole as you.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> For your juice add in celery, beetroot, ginger - all superfoods.





^^^ That's gonna make one disgusting drink.


Ormus Supergreens FTW !!!


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2013)

Sub'ed for Small Children


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## XYZ (Jan 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Today
> 
> Got my TRT shot finally, 1000mg shot of Reandron (Testosterone undecanoate) hope this helps, been to see another doctor for a second opinion on kidney issue, he said the test and what they want me to do now is a crock of shit, just numbers, drink 4ltr?s water a day, clean up the diet, continue with the daily juicing with super foods and get tested again in a month, he said dont do weights as it lowers your test levels, fuck me am i confused. 3rd doctor when i got my shot today i said i have these 2 differing opinions and she gave me a 3rd confusing answer. I am fuckin beat up today from last nights gym workout, really beat up. I did a large protein shake when i got home, got good rest. This morning i had muesli and proactive yoghurt, drinking heaps of water and feel like shite, had a chicken caesar wrap for lunch. so fucks me what it is.




1g of test for TRT?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



XYZ said:


> 1g of test for TRT?



Azza went dressed up as a horse


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

babyhulkASF said:


> Make progress, not excuses. Not sure what's being made here...


He hit the gym even tho he's got health problems and previous low test not sure what ur getting At. People that talk shit about people trying to improve are fucking retarded. Thats why were all here and thats why theres this comp. Congrats on the gram shot of undeconate. Should help for a little bit. How are they going to be dosing you?


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


Nice soul patch


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 17, 2013)

longworthb said:


> He hit the gym even tho he's got health problems and previous low test not sure what ur getting At. People that talk shit about people trying to improve are fucking retarded. Thats why were all here and thats why theres this comp. Congrats on the gram shot of undeconate. Should help for a little bit. How are they going to be dosing you?




bro i'd take anything azza says with the pinch of salt..


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

Well he had the balls to post pics and enter. That's atleast saying something lol. Personally I'm rooting for ya azza. It's time u make a change


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 17, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Well he had the balls to post pics and enter. That's atleast saying something lol. Personally I'm rooting for ya azza. It's time u make a change



azza already won


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



longworthb said:


> Well he had the balls to post pics and enter. That's atleast saying something lol. Personally I'm rooting for ya azza. It's time u make a change



You got a big heart longworth but you're a naive cunt


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> bro i'd take anything azza says with the pinch of salt..




And a Hep B shot.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

babyhulkASF said:


> I'm not running a log on IM, because first of all, it's not my home board, and second of all, i'm already 8 weeks into a cycle. Oh and about that impressive physique.. Azza, I just wish I was as swole as you.



link to home board or fuckoff back to Afghanistan...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

XYZ said:


> 1g of test for TRT?



you get the shot every 12 weeks, initially you get one shot, then a 6 week one, then 12 week from then on. I?d rather a SUS250 every fortnight so i will take anything i can get.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

longworthb said:


> He hit the gym even tho he's got health problems and previous low test not sure what ur getting At. People that talk shit about people trying to improve are fucking retarded. Thats why were all here and thats why theres this comp. Congrats on the gram shot of undeconate. Should help for a little bit. How are they going to be dosing you?



some here don?t realise that training and going to gym can be detrimental to your health when you have health issues?.you dont flog a dead horse right? 3 doctors have warned me off going to gym right now, but i went anyway, did my own thing and i am fucking paying for it now?..


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 17, 2013)

What the fucks a fortnight?


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

Azza if ur juicing i remember seeing a commercial for some shit called ruby reds.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok to clear some things up, i have seen now 3 seperate docs, 1st doc is genuinely concerned about my kidney health and wants me to have the ultrasound on Wed next week, second doctor looked at the number s and said its crap, i can improve thy numbers, just do the natural, drink 4 litres water a day, eat clean, take it easy and he says cardio in the form of cycling and swimming, also said doing weights will lower test, for the record, before being a doctor he was a lifesaver, and he is buffed for an old dude, he does polo and showed me what he eats and drinks and it?s impressive, dont agree on the gym lowering test though. he wouldn?t give me a script yesterday based on my numbers. I had the back up script for the test undercoanerate so got that shot done, while visiting this GP, got the 3rd opinion and she cant make heads or tails, explained based on my numbers that partial dehydration can drive the number?s down and remembering this i did do a fasting diet and drank fuck all. I am resting now for a few days, i am so fuckin sore today, i use to love doms, but this is so much worse, i would wear my doms like a badge of honour, this is so much worse, i am close to being in agony?.all i can control today is input, so some superfood juicing, plenty of water and lean meals will hopefully replenish me somewhat.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

i have a friend, he is s former Mr Australia in the masters division, he had a similar kidney issue and similar symptoms to me, only thing is he drank quite a bit, he went to see every doctor in one city a few years back, one doctor told him, its mainly stress, stop work, go on a holiday, enjoy yourself and think of nothing, he did this and gained 10kgs, felt great, didnt think to much more of the kidney issue until he had some more newer tests done and he was down to 30 percent function, had one kidney removed and was told he had 12 months to live, that was 20 years ago, he fixed himself naturally, changed his lifestyle and started body building, won several state and national titles, he is a firm believer in HGH and uses everyday, he is 66 now, he is buffed, he is healthy...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> What the fucks a fortnight?



2 weeks buddie..


----------



## longworthb (Jan 17, 2013)

Shit load of protein to help recover and drink a fuck ton of water every day. I had kidney pains last cycle and a gallon and a half of water everyday atleast helped


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 17, 2013)

lmao azza believing anything conventional medicine/doctors say..three doctors gave you different opinions..didnt it set alarms ringing?..they know nothing else except to put people on tons on meds and wash their hands off..think


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lmao azza believing anything conventional medicine/doctors say..three doctors gave you different opinions..didnt it set alarms ringing?..they know nothing else except to put people on tons on meds and wash their hands off..think



i have not done anything the doctors have asked, i went against the dud advice, only thing i did was get my TRT shot, i told the doc yesterday, what these numbers dont tell you is i feel like shit, i do not have anything that points to low kidney function and have explored that 2 years ago. One doc told me i would probably have a biopsy if the ultrasound comes back normal, thats just fuckin stupid. Normal means normal right, its time to look at other things, i have ruled out most things now?..


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> some here don?t realise that training and going to gym can be detrimental to your health when you have health issues?.you dont flog a dead horse right? *3 doctors have warned me off going to gym right now, but i went anyway*, did my own thing and i am fucking paying for it now?..







azza1971 said:


> *Update 16/01/13
> 
> *
> Ok, against my own advice i hit the gym tonight at 9.30. I did a routine that involved getting familiarised with lifting as i have been out for over a month. fact one, huge loss in strength, almost like re-trainng yourself to walk again, but i had a goal and did it. 800 REPS
> ...







Does anyone else see a pattern of stupidity ??? ^^^^


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 17, 2013)

"800 rep workout" hahaha that's so azza


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 17, 2013)

^^ Cube ?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^ chj ?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^ Negged ?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> "800 rep workout" hahaha that's so azza



so how many reps do you do?, anyway what so fucking funny? i did a volume workout, plenty of reps low weights, slow and controlled rep range?.

your dead to me now, and on thin ice...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> Does anyone else see a pattern of stupidity ??? ^^^^



doctors told  my friend Bill he  had 12 months to live, that was 20 years ago?.

anyone else see a pattern here?


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> so how many reps do you do?, anyway what so fucking funny? i did a volume workout, plenty of reps low weights, slow and controlled rep range?.
> 
> your dead to me now, and on thin ice...



well let's say on my highest ever i did 20 sets of 20 reps... that's 400. lol just stick to your juicing full of sugar and 3-4 hour workouts of 800 reps. they seem to be working for you.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> well let's say on my highest ever i did 20 sets of 20 reps... that's 400. lol just stick to your juicing full of sugar and 3-4 hour workouts of 800 reps. they seem to be working for you.



listen dick head, the workout i did was 1 hour, sugar is sugar, comes from cane sugar, sugar in fruit has nothing to do with cane sugar, fruit juiced with vegetables is for taste mainly, and there is nothing wrong with some fructose, sugar does not contain vitamins, or fibre and is not so quickly digested like say an orange with some carrot juice, so yes i will stick to juicing fucker!!!


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> listen dick head, the workout i did was 1 hour, sugar is sugar, comes from cane sugar, sugar in fruit has nothing to do with cane sugar, fruit juiced with vegetables is for taste mainly, and there is nothing wrong with some fructose, sugar does not contain vitamins, or fibre and is not so quickly digested like say an orange with some carrot juice, so yes i will stick to juicing fucker!!!



yes i know where sugar comes from lol you may want to google "insulin spikes" or "glycemic index" and do some research on how they hurt your weight (fat) loss. That is unless your goal is to be skinny fat.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

what is this Google one speaks of?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2013)

Simple sugars are our cell's primary fuel. The simple sugar in fruit is fructose. Fructose does not require insulin or ATP to aid in it's transport across﻿ the cell wall. Fructose enters﻿ a cell through diffusion. This is why eating fruit does not drain you of energy. Complex carbs are converted to glucose first & then requires some insulin to act as a utilization hormone for the active transport across the cell wall. FRUIT DOES NOT SPIKE INSULIN! It's the processed/unatural sugars you need to worry about. Eat fruit to your hearts content. I do. Fruits are a majority of my diet to be quite honest. They do taste better then veggies lol. My father was a diabetic and actually reversed his diabetes following a fruitarian diet that was recommended by a naturopath by the name of Dr. Robert Morse N.D. (he's all over youtube) It totally blew my mind how he reversed it after my dad had it for 15+ years! He's no longer following a fruitarian diet but he is now with me on the primal journey with no blood sugar issues at all. Enjoy your fruit...Grok wouldn't have it any other way 


​



This makes sense to anyone here, its obvious that too much fruit over time can lead to fat gain as your energy output isn?t high enough to utilise the fructose, that is the same for protein also and carbs?...


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 17, 2013)

technically any carb that is not a monosaccharide is a complex carb. To say fruit does not spike insulin is just dumb. Any food spikes insulin... they just vary in how much.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 18, 2013)

Twinkie spikes insulin. Your welcum


----------



## azza's mom (Jan 18, 2013)

azzi my love, i will make an appointment for you to see my bush doctor


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

so what did the doctor say was wrong with your mom?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> technically any carb that is not a monosaccharide is a complex carb. To say fruit does not spike insulin is just dumb. Any food spikes insulin... they just vary in how much.



fruit does not spike anywhere near you think, i would rather have 23 grams of fructose than 23 grams of a refined sugar??you on slin brother?


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> fruit does not spike anywhere near you think, i would rather have 23 grams of fructose than 23 grams of a refined sugar??you on slin brother?



i never stated how much it spiked. The reference you put up stated that "FRUIT DOES NOT SPIKE INSULIN!" and i was saying it was wrong.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 18, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> you get the shot every 12 weeks, initially you get one shot, then a 6 week one, then 12 week from then on. I?d rather a SUS250 every fortnight so i will take anything i can get.




LMFAO.  What's the half life of that Bro?  How stable are those blood levels?  LOL......Damn you're just setting yourself up to crash over and over.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

XYZ said:


> LMFAO.  What's the half life of that Bro?  How stable are those blood levels?  LOL......Damn you're just setting yourself up to crash over and over.



thats all i could get prescribed from the endocologist last year, the script i had filled was an old one from last year, no doc out of 3 so far will write me another script from last weeks tests?.i know my bad,


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> thats all i could get prescribed from the _*endocologist*_ last year, the script i had filled was an old one from last year, no doc out of 3 so far will write me another script from last weeks tests?.i know my bad,



maybe bc you went and saw a fake doctor, that is unless you meant an endocrinologist lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



azza1971 said:


> thats all i could get prescribed from the endocologist last year, the script i had filled was an old one from last year, no doc out of 3 so far will write me another script from last weeks tests?.i know my bad,



What's worse than a 40 years old man being caught out lying by a bunch of 20something men?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> maybe bc you went and saw a fake doctor, that is unless you meant an endocrinologist lol



oh shit i cant fucking spell either, another one of life's disappointments, fuck i am a failure, the rest i forgot but your moms a whore?...


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> oh shit i cant fucking spell either, another one of life's disappointments, fuck i am a failure, the rest i forgot but your moms a whore?...



lol are you asking if she is? i never know when you are asking a question. But yes she can be.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

your to young to understand humour yet, its part of Sean Connery joke, look it up if you know how to use google??oh fuck i plagiarised now, is that ok with you?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 18, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> lol are you asking if she is? i never know when you are asking a question. But yes she can be.




^^ New round these parts ain't cha ?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> ^^ New round these parts ain't cha ?



he lacks the troll qualities that we have, and admitted his mom is whore, i mean who fucking does that?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 18, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> he lacks the troll qualities that we have, and admitted his mom is whore, i mean who fucking does that?





^^^


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> ^^ New round these parts ain't cha ?



nope. been around for a few years. just made a profile.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> nope. been around for a few years. just made a profile.



how do you make a profile? does it require wood, nails, glue?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 18, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> nope. been around for a few years. just made a profile.



^^^ Prepare to be trolled.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> ^^^ Prepare to be trolled.



lol you say it like i should care


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> ^^^ Prepare to be trolled.



i second that, time to go to pound town on this nakid eye, whats with his name? its fucking lame?.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i second that, time to go to pound town on this nakid eye, whats with his name? its fucking lame?.



lol don't worry about it. And this is coming from the guy who has his tattooed on his forearm? lol is that bc it turns you on when you are jackin' it?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 18, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> lol don't worry about it. And this is coming from the guy who has his tattooed on his forearm? lol is that bc it turns you on when you are jackin' it?





Concerning your avi... did you get a free bottle of hair gel with the shirt ?


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> Concerning your avi... did you get a free bottle of hair gel with the shirt ?



not sure i understand... elaborate. it's a RVCA shirt 

see?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 18, 2013)

^^^ Oh this is gonna be fun


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> lol don't worry about it. And this is coming from the guy who has his tattooed on his forearm? lol is that bc it turns you on when you are jackin' it?



my nickname has been AZZA for like 25 years, you were not even born yet?...


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 18, 2013)

Do you work your traps brah ?


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

no what muscles are those?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> not sure i understand... elaborate. it's a RVCA shirt
> 
> see?



fuck me, your picking on my ink, what sort of random gibberish did you get done when drunk on your arm?


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> fuck me, your picking on my ink, what sort of random gibberish did you get done when drunk on your arm?



it stands for "Azza is my idol". not gibberish anymore, is it?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 18, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> fuck me, your picking on my ink, what sort of random gibberish did you get done when drunk on your arm?



Careful bra, that's a tribal band... 

And it's on the bicep !


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 18, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> Careful bra, that's a tribal band...
> 
> And it's on the bicep !



not tribal


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> Careful bra, that's a tribal band...
> 
> And it's on the bicep !



what tribe is he from?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 18, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> what tribe is he from?










Homois analbuggeris


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2013)

yeah Sil i used 1 gram of test to win 7 tours, what have you won?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



Fat fuck said:


> ^^^ Oh this is gonna be fun



Nakid is way moar jacked than Azza n cool hand put together .... Lol at you two clowns


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What's worse than a 40 years old man being caught out lying by a bunch of 20something men?




please Do tell...that story....


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Bowden (Jan 19, 2013)

Roflmao


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

lol


18 %

fukin moron


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Nakid is way moar jacked than Azza n cool hand put together .... Lol at you two clowns





^^^ Negged bitch.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 19, 2013)

U don't even seen the coolhand


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*

The cool hand post no pics, therefore the cool hand small pale in fat.

KOS 101 dumbarse


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2013)

RIP azza


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 19, 2013)

no training yesterday at all, had the whole day off, i did the juice again, 3 carrots, 2 peaches, 1 banana, 2 oranges, made about 400ml

today i am doing some cardio, no lifting, had another juice this morning, half a large beetroot, 1 celery stalk, 3 carrots, 1 peach, 1 orange?..tasted real good...

i have felt a bit starved, had a grilled cheese on toast last night, the craving was to much.

feel like i am having a big clean out, my tongue is completely clear, it was yuck about 2 weeks ago, probably from a script i had?.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 19, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> no training yesterday at all, had the whole day off, i did the juice again, 3 carrots, 2 peaches, 1 banana, 2 oranges, made about 400ml
> 
> today i am doing some cardio, no lifting, had another juice this morning, half a large beetroot, 1 celery stalk, 3 carrots, 1 peach, 1 orange?..tasted real good...
> 
> ...



All joking aside where the hell is your protein?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 19, 2013)

chicken breast, fish, salmon, tuna, lean steak and ground beef, i am not doing any protein shakes a day and not overdoing the protein. I am exploring some new options for added protein.


----------



## charley (Jan 20, 2013)

......When are they going to air this ????     ​


----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2013)

So.......... Is Azza Jerked yet?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 20, 2013)

Last night i did 40 minutes of varying intensity and speed cardio, followed by 4 sets of 45 degree bench dumbbell curls, varied wrist and did a set of seated hammers, and cross body hammers?.

Today

Veg/Fruit Juice

half beetroot, 2 cups watermelon with seeds, 4 sticks celery, 3 carrots made 600ml, delish!!!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> The cool hand post no pics, therefore the cool hand small pale in fat.
> 
> KOS 101 dumbarse





You go by KOS's word and your gonna end up lookin like him mate.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 21, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Last night i did 40 minutes of varying intensity and speed cardio, followed by 4 sets of 45 degree bench dumbbell curls, varied wrist and did a set of seated hammers, and cross body hammers?.
> 
> Today
> 
> ...





U like the avocado ?

How about the plant protein Hmmmm ?

Almond nut butter <---- Most excellent source of fat

U run GH ?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> U like the avocado ?
> 
> How about the plant protein Hmmmm ?
> 
> ...



i have been looking at plant proteins, Dr Robert Cassar, maybe i will try some different stuff, but it is for health not the challenge, 

Dont have Avocado on hand

Or Almond nut butter

its quite expensive his supp?s, round 90 dollars for the Blue Algae concentrate, then there is the Hemp seeds, Chia seeds, Spirulina...


----------



## XYZ (Jan 22, 2013)

Azza:

Where the fu8k is the video you've been promising?  I need a good laugh today.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2013)

you send me money?.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2013)

Update for 22nd January.

30 minutes treadmill, walking, running, jogging

5 sets of calf extensions on leg press, 70,90,110,130,150 kg

yesterdays juice was...

2 kiwifruits, piece of ginger, i orange, 3 carrots, 1 peach, 1 apple, half cont cucumber, worst tasting drink yet, but i drank it, made around 400ml


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 22, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i have been looking at plant proteins, Dr Robert Cassar, maybe i will try some different stuff, but it is for health not the challenge,
> 
> Dont have Avocado on hand
> 
> ...





^^^ I look at you in a whole new light now.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2013)

whatever do you mean, mutual respect?..or you a vegan?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 22, 2013)

I am getting Bod Pod tested in early February, a 1.5 hour drive, 40 dollars for the test.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 23, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> whatever do you mean, mutual respect?..or you a vegan?




Sexual feelings


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

lol at the journal full of lies


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2013)

Shit.. i'm gonna start fucking Juicing if by any chance it'll get me muscular like Azza


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

wife said he looked like a fat little boy with twisted scholiosis


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> wife said he looked like a* fat little boy with twisted scholiosis*



azza's dream


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at the journal full of lies



The judges are calling this the lamest journal so far.

Bets on he quits before the comp is over - anyone?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

i dont think he is aware you actually should do the things you write down


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> The judges are calling this the lamest journal so far.
> 
> Bets on he quits before the comp is over - anyone?



Did he ever really start?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at the journal full of lies



what lies?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2013)

look guys i am doing my fucking best, this journal is serious, i am serious, i will win and you pansies can eat my dust liver lips?.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 23, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*

Sil your photoshop skills are awesome. 

Azza, keep at it bro. Let the haters motivate you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> what lies?



anytime in any log ever you claimed you worked out


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> anytime in any log ever you claimed you worked out



KOS eat a black dick


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2013)

Had my kidney, urinary tract ultrasound yesterday, results today, hopefully all is good and i can start hitting it, need to find out why i am so lethargic all the time and no energy.
Brought some products today i am gong to mix up together, plant based organic proteins, inca inchi and a Maca Cacao blend, both are super foods from South America, great source of everything.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

we cant all be telling the same lie son


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> we cant all be telling the same lie son



whatever do you mean? I have had bouts off illness for a couple of years now, and i don?t fucking know why, its been over 2 years, i have had 2 ultrasounds now, at least 20 blood tests and urine tests, yet have no prognosis as to why i feel the way i have been feeling, now after being at the crossroads for a while, i didn?t train for 6 weeks to give my body a rest. I am trying some more natural approaches to my health. No lies there, just the harsh reality that i am sick from something and don?t know what the fuck it is. Trust me, every fool here unless its an accidental or intentional death will get fucking sick during there life, go look at the waiting rooms at hospitals, at the er, at the doctors. That is the truth biatch


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

youve only used the sickness excuse last couple months at most

looked the same of worse for years

stfu pussy


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2013)

you want me to post up all my results from tests and the 2 ultrasounds as some way of redemption? I started getting crook when i was doing the WP challenge, but i wont bore you with the excuses.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 23, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> look guys i am doing my fucking best, this journal is serious, i am serious, i will win and you pansies can eat my dust liver lips?.





^^^ That's the spirit mate






KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> youve only used the sickness excuse last couple months at most
> 
> looked the same of worse for years
> 
> stfu pussy





^^^ Fuckin playa h8'a


----------



## Watson (Jan 23, 2013)

id just like to point out, azza is from east timor NOT australia!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 24, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> whatever do you mean? I have had bouts off illness for a couple of years now, and i don?t fucking know why, its been over 2 years, i have had 2 ultrasounds now, at least 20 blood tests and urine tests, yet have no prognosis as to why i feel the way i have been feeling, now after being at the crossroads for a while, i didn?t train for 6 weeks to give my body a rest. I am trying some more natural approaches to my health. No lies there, just the harsh reality that i am sick from something and don?t know what the fuck it is. Trust me, every fool here unless its an accidental or intentional death will get fucking sick during there life, go look at the waiting rooms at hospitals, at the er, at the doctors. That is the truth biatch



its all in your head...hope this helps


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



Socrates said:


> id just like to point out, azza is from east timor NOT australia!!!



He's from qld dude, they're all worthless bogun cunts over there


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 24, 2013)

azza is from Triangulum Australe constellation thats in ESO 137-001 galaxy..he's an alien..no human can look like this


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 24, 2013)

^^^ Smart guy... what the fuck are doing here ?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 24, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> ^^^ Smart guy... what the fuck are doing here ?



i'm here for azza


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 24, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'm here for azza




X's 2


----------



## Watson (Jan 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> He's from qld dude, they're all worthless bogun cunts over there



i thought if i say it enough it might become real .....


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> He's from qld dude, they're all worthless bogun cunts over there



last time i looked, we had won the football 7 in a row, cricket 2020, etc, plus its always sunny in Queensland, only place bogans live is Ipswich, i am 1 hour from there.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



azza1971 said:


> last time i looked, we had won the football 7 in a row, cricket 2020, etc, plus its always sunny in Queensland, only place bogans live is Ipswich, i am 1 hour from there.



Please explain???? Lol


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Please explain???? Lol



my point exactly, Queenslander?s need nothing explained, they just get it, you must be Victorian.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



azza1971 said:


> my point exactly, Queenslander?s need nothing explained, they just get it, you must be Victorian.



I ment you were a Pauline Hanson supporter numbnuts


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 24, 2013)

i had my BF done today, not Bod Pod but another very accurate machine that Snap Fitness franchises use's



drum roll



*22%
*


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 24, 2013)

25th January update.

Training

3 sets of leg press

80kg x 20
120kg x 15
200kg x 12 nice and slow

Bent over rows

bar x 15 (20kg)
40kg x 12
60kg x 8, slow and controlled

Chest 

Non event

Started flat db press with 45 pounders, left shoulder/arm just refused to do it, it was killing me.

abort

Shoulders

non event

Barbell curls

3 sets

ez curls

22.5kg x 12
27.5kg x 10
32.5kg x 8

Triceps rope pushdowns

not heavy due to shoulder

3 sets at 20kg x 15

todays juice was

1 beetroot
3 apples
2 celery stalks
2 large carrots

started back on my Epi, cruise at 10mg day.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 25, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i had my BF done today, not Bod Pod but another very accurate machine that Snap Fitness franchises use's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is way too low.  You're full of lies and excuses.  Daily negs until you start posting videos.

Captn' owns your ass, FTW!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 25, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> 25th January update.
> 
> Training
> 
> ...






Why don't you follow the routine I drew up for you ?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 25, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> Why don't you follow the routine I drew up for you ?



what routine? guru?

re send, i just deleted all in my inbox.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sat Jan 26

35 minutes treadmill

ab pullovers 100 reps

hanging leg raise 20 reps

protein shakes this morning was 350ml lactose free milk, 1 scoop ON coffee, 1 scoop of my nat mix, 3 eggs, i banana, unsure of the macros but it tasted like ass


----------



## Shadowcam (Jan 25, 2013)

You look like a bloated prune with spagetti arms.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 25, 2013)

^^^gold


----------



## s2h (Jan 26, 2013)

XYZ said:


> That is way too low.  You're full of lies and excuses.  Daily negs until you start posting videos.
> 
> Captn' owns your ass, FTW!


maybe they only test the lower half of his body??..


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> maybe they only test the lower half of his body??..



just wondering, did you need a step up to ride your mums back in your avi?

hope this helps


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 27, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Sat Jan 26
> 
> 45 minutes treadmill
> 
> ...






Fixed.


----------



## s2h (Jan 27, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> just wondering, did you need a step up to ride your mums back in your avi?
> 
> hope this helps



Your silly......can you get another tat.from that 2nd grader you know...there pimp...i think a few more will.help you win this contest...you know by distracting the.judges from your flawless physique...i wont let this throw my vote off in the end...no worries..you still have zero chance...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 27, 2013)

i would rather be silly than a fag stick like you, i have enough tats for now.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 27, 2013)

s2h said:


> Your silly......can you get another tat.from that 2nd grader you know...there pimp...i think a few more will.help you win this contest...you know by distracting the.judges from your flawless physique...i wont let this throw my vote off in the end...no worries..you still have zero chance...





^^^ On thin ice


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 27, 2013)

where is my routine FF?


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 27, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> where is my routine FF?



1.take a 20 pound dumbbell and a rope
2.tie one end to the dumbbell and another to your neck
3.hold dumbbell in your hands and stand on the ledge of any building
4.let go of the dumbbell



thank me later


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 28, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> where is my routine FF?




PM sent

Lil somethin extra in there also


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 28, 2013)

anonmous troll giving a guy that will never workout a routine to follow...classic


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 28, 2013)

^^^ Fatback He-man beating chest


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lol azza in the lead


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hopefully i have a cycle sorted out for the remainder of the challenge.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 29, 2013)

How is the jucing and power walking Going?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 29, 2013)

lol


----------



## SFW (Jan 29, 2013)

The level of unjerkedness in these ag logs has severely depressed me.

"powerwalked earlier holding 5lb dumbells. Upped my prozac and anti viral meds so im feeling more enthusiastic. Doc said if i keep it up, i may live another 3 or 4 months. Facial wasting has ceased a bit and i heard a nice song on the radio which raised my spirits. When i recover from my powerwalk in a few days, im gonna update my pics. Pretty sore now, need to lay down."


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a sponsor, putting together a very nice cycle, my progress is little at the moment, apart from recovering from sickness, i am still tired and lethargic, i am still juicing and still trying to eat clean, we had been stuck in doors for 3 days due to the weather, today is the first day i can actually get outside and do some much needed work. Fix the storm damage, mow all the lawns and air some stuff out. Even the gym had no power the other night, so will hit the gym later. At least i slept on my shoulder last night and had no pain for once in over 6 weeks. Fingers are slowly healing.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 29, 2013)

^^^ Add some Maca, tribulus, and lacuma


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 30, 2013)

SFW said:


> The level of unjerkedness in these ag logs has severely depressed me.
> 
> "powerwalked earlier holding 5lb dumbells. Upped my prozac and anti viral meds so im feeling more enthusiastic. Doc said if i keep it up, i may live another 3 or 4 months. Facial wasting has ceased a bit and i heard a nice song on the radio which raised my spirits. When i recover from my powerwalk in a few days, im gonna update my pics. Pretty sore now, need to lay down."



This should help


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



azza1971 said:


> I have a sponsor, putting together a very nice cyclel



Australian customs officers will be getting jerked off your gear, or the DRSE will confiscate it


----------



## Watson (Jan 30, 2013)

^^ dont let the truth get in the way of a good azza story captn


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



Socrates said:


> ^^ dont let the truth get in the way of a good azza story captn



Mate you can nearly guarantee customs will nab vials. That's why some sponsors won't send here, others have a no reship policy.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 30, 2013)

This log is pathetic.  Full of lies and excuses.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 30, 2013)

you mad bro?

Captn, i have had plenty through before, seems where i am the intl airport is ok, in all my years had one pack opened and inspected. I am sponsored by someone who is not on this board, there are others out there you know.


----------



## Watson (Jan 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> *Mate you can nearly guarantee customs will nab vials*. That's why some sponsors won't send here, others have a no reship policy.



big true, would be stupid to try unless u knew someone


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

Today 31st January

Gym

Back
Underhand grip barbell rows
bar x 15
40kg x 10 x 2
plate seated row
40kg x 10 x 3
dumbell curls seated
10kg bells x 20
10kg bells x 15 hammers
standing curls
15kg x 12
seated plate chest press
40kg x 8 x 2, bit iffy on shoulder
seated pin loaded pec flye
20kg x 12 x 12
30kg x 8
made sure i didnt go to far back
rope pushdowns 20kg x 12 x 2
straight bar 35kg x 12 x 2

Brought two Muscle Milks and drank em

Shoulder a little sore again, need to back off all chest and shoulder exercises.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2013)

how does a completely inactive slob hurt there shoulder you lying piece of shit


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 31, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Today 31st January
> 
> Gym
> 
> ...





I told you to leave your back/bi's alone.

Stick to my plan.... win.... WIN !!!


----------



## s2h (Jan 31, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> I have a sponsor, putting together a very nice cycle, my progress is little at the moment, apart from recovering from sickness, i am still tired and lethargic, i am still juicing and still trying to eat clean, we had been stuck in doors for 3 days due to the weather, today is the first day i can actually get outside and do some much needed work. Fix the storm damage, mow all the lawns and air some stuff out. Even the gym had no power the other night, so will hit the gym later. At least i slept on my shoulder last night and had no pain for once in over 6 weeks. Fingers are slowly healing.


Well.since Hostess went belly up...i.cant figure out who else would sponsor you...maybe a birth control company..


----------



## XYZ (Jan 31, 2013)

s2h said:


> Well.since Hostess went belly up...i.cant figure out who else would sponsor you...maybe a birth control company..



Post of the month right here.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how does a completely inactive slob hurt there shoulder you lying piece of shit



alpha whale, this was one of the original reasons i said i was not going in the challenge, i hurt the shoulder back in December and the middle fingers on my right hand, i still went in the challenge, so fuck up you fat pussy assed bitch.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> I told you to leave your back/bi's alone.
> 
> Stick to my plan.... win.... WIN !!!



back the fuck off whale lover


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2013)

lol...how can you get hurt doing jack shit
you are a fuking lying piece of trash


----------



## s2h (Jan 31, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> alpha whale, this was one of the original reasons i said i was not going in the challenge, i hurt the shoulder back in December and the middle fingers on my right hand, i still went in the challenge, so fuck up you fat pussy assed bitch.



Well sir you do have something nobody else has....more the one "middle fingers" on your right hand...outstanding...just think you could evenly pick both nostrils from the same range....nifty...


----------



## s2h (Jan 31, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Post of the month right here.



Graciass senor'....


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...how can you get hurt doing jack shit
> you are a fuking lying piece of trash



dont have to go to gym to get hurt, some people actually hurt themself?s at home or work, not that you would understand you piece of whale shit...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

listen fuckwits, this is my challenge log, get the fuck out if you have nothing constructive


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2013)

dud you aRE A LIAR


DO THREAten me thru pm ...how may threads and post have you and fat fuck thrown AT ME LATELY?
HYPOCRITE WEAK PATHETIC MOTHERFUKER
DISH IT OUT BUT YOUR PUNKASS CANT TAKE IT

GROW A SET BITCH


----------



## Saney (Jan 31, 2013)

Azza is fucking Jacked in his avi bro!!!

oh wait, that's KOS nvm


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

jacked and fat, is this the new age look?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2013)

no matter what my condition is im still superior to you


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

get out of my log KOS, you dont belong in here, dont say you have not been warned.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2013)

fuck you

walking talking living joke


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2013)

trust and beleive you trying to tell me what to do and threatening me would get your fuking teeth knocked out you weak old fat piece of shit
would love to add another assault charge the list over you


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

so are you saying you want me to post scat pics, trannys everyday in your log because you are have to much pride to fuckoff


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2013)

wanna link to where you harrassed me for days? link to bodyfat thread?
you are a pussy that dick hole then pouts
die hypocrite


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

look stupid, you got trolled because everywhere i turn you say you are leaner than me, you need fucking glasses, i went and got bf tested, did you, i am 22 percent, like i give a fuck but i am leaner than you, go look in the mirror, i changed the avi, only because i love hulk babies more than you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



azza1971 said:


> get out of my log KOS, you dont belong in here, dont say you have not been warned.



This is an AG log, you haven't got the authority to do a damn thing about it


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> This is an AG log, you haven't got the authority to do a damn thing about it



you are dead to me now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



azza1971 said:


> you are dead to me now.



Go and vote labour dickhead


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 1, 2013)

Has this log started?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Go and vote labour dickhead



is that Rudd or Hawke?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



azza1971 said:


> is that Rudd or Hawke?



Hawke had some balls. Fingered the Queen he did


----------



## Watson (Feb 1, 2013)

Hawke was a mans man, he would down a bottle of jack and fuck every chick in parliament house before he even got to his office every morning lmao


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hawke tried to kill a cricket ball with his glasses, he had big nuts.


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2013)

She needs your cock!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2013)

hot glasses


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 1, 2013)

^^^ See's a hot girl walking in heels... wonders where she got them from.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2013)

virgin


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 1, 2013)

Ask your wife


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2013)

wow

cold you be any lamer

now your imaginary girlfriend is my wife


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 2, 2013)

I suppose I cold be a little lamer


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2013)

Did Quads and Calves last night

Leg press
80kg x 25
200kg x 12 x 2
240kg x 10
280kg x 8

Leg Extensions
Unillateral
25kg x 8 x 3, non stop, change legs do reps, change back, good burn
Normal extension
45kg x 10 x 2
Calf extensions
4 sets
80kg x 20
110kg x 15
130kg x 15
150kg x 12
170kg x 8

Seated calf
40kg x 10 x 2

That was enough, i was knackered.

The epi is kicking in, i upped it to 20mg a day, strength is up.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2013)

Today is bulk food prep day, started by buying more containers and now have 14 chicken breast marinating. Not sure what to use as my bulk carbs, but i hate rice, but love pasta, i can eat wholemeal pasta by the pound. Have all my pills in little containers, orals and vitamins, wild krill oil caps. I have a new snack, i don?t mind nuts and sultana?s etc but now i have premium dark choc covered Goji berries, rich in ant oxidants.

Morning today

1/2cup fruit and nut muesli with nat mango yoghurt

lunch

Honey BBQ marinated chicken breast, 100 grams cooked wholemeal pasta in bologna sauce, cup of broccoli

dinner 

have 18 frenched lamb cutlets i have to cook today, so family and i will have with salad

between meals i have

100g can tuna, banana in morning, 1 shake a day with lactose free milk 60 gram protein WPI and i have one veg/fruit freshly juiced. I aim for 400 ml/hour of PH balanced water.

Every second day i have red meat, i get rib cutlets on the bone at the moment and or cooked ground beef with the pasta.

Not sure of the totals, but would have to be 250 protein, 150-200 carbs, 75 fats, thats about as much as i can eat without getting really bloated. On cheat days, i just eat anything, clean burgers, roasted chicken, lamb, potatoes etc


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2013)

serious q

we all know you dont workout...we dont beleive you...no one here does


and you know for a fact you dont\


why dont you stick to your hobbies? you know...being unemployed and halfass fixing cars...showing your asshole to your children

we know you really do those things...you dont workout...period


----------



## Watson (Feb 3, 2013)

azza all u got to do i keep ur word to have the last laugh instead of being a joke

hope u make it dude


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 4, 2013)

i have a plan


----------



## s2h (Feb 4, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i have a plan


" i have a plan"..this could be your slogan..kinda a Azza Luther King Jr...now where's James Earl Ray when you need him???


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> serious q
> 
> we all know you dont workout...we dont beleive you...no one here does
> 
> ...




U do work-out, but look like you don't... Which one is worst ?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have stated that i work out and have done for a very long time, i dont have any digital pics of myself in my twenties to gloat about as i dont stroke my own ego, i let myself go in my thirties, the low test started etc etc, all the late 30?s early 40?s manopause shit, i went on a dirty bulk a few years ago and made decent progress, but since then its been down hill. Most of what i write is true, but i ain?t here for a serious time. I continue to strive to better myself even in the face of adversity, and you cant critique me for that. My biggest horse apple is when folks that are clearly fatter than me (but wont get an accurate test) make comments that i dont' train, well i don?t give a fuck what you say, i am thick skinned mofo, and clearly after some of the campaigns against me and the obsessions are just so fucking childish. KOS, you have made gains, or loss?s, we can agree on that, but for fucks sake get a bf test, have a number and then set a goal for whatever you desire.


----------



## azza's mom (Feb 4, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> I have stated that i work out and have done for a very long time, i dont have any digital pics of myself in my twenties to gloat about as i dont stroke my own ego, i let myself go in my thirties, the low test started etc etc, all the late 30?s early 40?s manopause shit, i went on a dirty bulk a few years ago and made decent progress, but since then its been down hill. Most of what i write is true, but i ain?t here for a serious time. I continue to strive to better myself even in the face of adversity, and you cant critique me for that. My biggest horse apple is when folks that are clearly fatter than me (but wont get an accurate test) make comments that i dont' train, well i don?t give a fuck what you say, i am thick skinned mofo, and clearly after some of the campaigns against me and the obsessions are just so fucking childish. KOS, you have made gains, or loss?s, we can agree on that, but for fucks sake get a bf test, have a number and then set a goal for whatever you desire.



shudup fatty. i shoulda shit you out in the dunny.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 4, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> I have stated that i work out and have done for a very long time, i dont have any digital pics of myself in my twenties to gloat about as i dont stroke my own ego, i let myself go in my thirties, the low test started etc etc, all the late 30?s early 40?s manopause shit, i went on a dirty bulk a few years ago and made decent progress, but since then its been down hill. Most of what i write is true, but i ain?t here for a serious time. I continue to strive to better myself even in the face of adversity, and you cant critique me for that. My biggest horse apple is when folks that are clearly fatter than me (but wont get an accurate test) make comments that i dont' train, well i don?t give a fuck what you say, i am thick skinned mofo, and clearly after some of the campaigns against me and the obsessions are just so fucking childish. KOS, you have made gains, or loss?s, we can agree on that, but for fucks sake get a bf test, have a number and then set a goal for whatever you desire.


----------



## s2h (Feb 4, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> I have stated that i work out and have done for a very long time, i dont have any digital pics of myself in my twenties to gloat about as i dont stroke my own ego, i let myself go in my thirties, the low test started etc etc, all the late 30?s early 40?s manopause shit, i went on a dirty bulk a few years ago and made decent progress, but since then its been down hill. Most of what i write is true, but i ain?t here for a serious time. I continue to strive to better myself even in the face of adversity, and you cant critique me for that. My biggest horse apple is when folks that are clearly fatter than me (but wont get an accurate test) make comments that i dont' train, well i don?t give a fuck what you say, i am thick skinned mofo, and clearly after some of the campaigns against me and the obsessions are just so fucking childish. KOS, you have made gains, or loss?s, we can agree on that, but for fucks sake get a bf test, have a number and then set a goal for whatever you desire.


im not fatter then you...but...im gonna do my best to.support you azza...kinda like one of thise junior jockstraps the pee wee football kids wear....im your strap azza...


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 4, 2013)

s2h said:


> im not fatter then you...but...im gonna do my best to.support you azza...kinda like one of thise junior jockstraps the pee wee football kids wear....im your strap azza...



i?m chuffed.


----------



## s2h (Feb 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i?m chuffed.


idk what chuffed means..but i know you need to get your ass on a treadmill asap...support idea #1...


----------



## oufinny (Feb 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Did Quads and Calves last night
> 
> Leg press
> 80kg x 25
> ...



Not sure if I believe all this Azza but if it is legit, keep up the good work.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2013)

oufinny said:


> Not sure if I believe all this Azza but if it is legit, keep up the good work.



It is bro, i have a sponsor helping with a cycle so all my workouts are gods honest truth.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2013)

Today Wed 6th

Workout

Close grip pulldowns
3 sets x 15, 12, 8, 8 weights used 30, 45, 60kg x 2 for work set.
Seated rows, 30kg x 12 x 3
Vert traction pin load machine 2 sets 30kg x 12
Seated plate loaded row 40kg x 8 x 2

I am trying to feel my lats working better, never been able to get a good back pump. Slow and i try and engage the lats before pulling

4 sets of standing curls, 2 sets hammers and 2 regular alternate curls working up to 20kg d/bells
1 set EZ preacher curls 45kg
2 sets seated isolation curls 20kg x 12

Tried doing a chest press plate loaded machine, careful not to let the weight go back beyond the 45 degree. 40kg x 20.

3 sets calf extensions, 2 sets seated calves.

My youngest daughter is home sick today with a throat infection, my son is 18 now so he baby sat while i was at gym, as i write this tonight i have gotten her throat bug, my chest is sore as and i am having shallow breathing, i am going to bed ladies, i cant even muster up the energy to tell KOS he is a fat cunt.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 6, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Today Wed 6th
> 
> Workout
> 
> ...






He knows.... he knows.


----------



## s2h (Feb 6, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Today Wed 6th
> 
> Workout
> 
> ...


I will.send you a bottle of Dr.s2h's two ball root juice...just swallow a shot ed...you will feel great!!

Disclaimerr.s2h's two ball root juice is not intended for minors...clergy...africans...or inshape individuals..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have never heard of the 2 ball root juice that one speaks of, is it vegan? from the nepal people? and i take it you logged this for 3 years from a 10 year supply you had shipped to you? Will it get through customs and do i get a free shirt (prince, where is mine nut hugger)


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 6, 2013)

Azza tried hemp protein yet ?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Azza tried hemp protein yet ?



no bro, those other powders i mixed together, taste like ass, i did buy a super food supplement, its called Vital Greens, its got alkalising proteins, probiotics, dig enzymes and is rich in essentials and cert organic, i add 2 teaspoons to my morning juice. I have had the day off, juicing etc, been crook again!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*

Vitalgreens is a ripoff. Just buy spirilina powder numbnuts


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah but thats just spirilina.


----------



## Saney (Feb 7, 2013)

NOTHING pleases me more than to come into Azza's transformation Journal 9 pages later to see that he is STILL a fat worthless pussy fart.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 7, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Yeah but thats just spirilina.




A tablespoon of spirulina is equalivelant to eating *25 pounds* of broccoli... It's not "_just" _spirulina

Check out "Ormus Greens" on Amazon... little pricey but does the job.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 7, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Vitalgreens is a ripoff. Just buy spirilina powder numbnuts




^^^ Coolhand approved


How bout Chlorella ? You use this ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ Coolhand approved
> 
> 
> How bout Chlorella ? You use this ?



Yeah, but I work out


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 7, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah, but I work out




Negged 

I work out like Richard Simmons


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 7, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Did Quads and Calves last night
> 
> Leg press
> 80kg x 25
> ...



LOL is this for real?  620lb leg press(13+ plates) and 380lb calf extensions.  C'mon man!  You would get "knackered" just loading those plates onto the leg press, let alone pressing that.  Im pretty unbiased when it comes to you but looking at you and reading your health problems.....Then, then you put these E-lifts down for us all to swallow. Really??


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 7, 2013)

thank god this comedy still going on


----------



## SFW (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you roo fuckers eat vegemite sandwiches?


----------



## SFW (Feb 7, 2013)

Down Under - Men At Work (HQ Audio) - YouTube


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> LOL is this for real?  620lb leg press(13+ plates) and 380lb calf extensions.  C'mon man!  You would get "knackered" just loading those plates onto the leg press, let alone pressing that.  Im pretty unbiased when it comes to you but looking at you and reading your health problems.....Then, then you put these E-lifts down for us all to swallow. Really??



oh sorry cunt for being honest, whats wrong with doing 7 plates a side? i have done 12 plates a side for more than 10 reps. I dont squat due to leverage issue so i concentrate on leg press, even when i was at my sickest the last few months i did 5 per side. Some days i feel ok, other days i am just fucked. I would rather be able to say i can squat 4 plates a side than leg press 12, its not that much of an achievment.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 7, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> oh sorry cunt for being honest, whats wrong with doing 7 plates a side? i have done 12 plates a side for more than 10 reps. I dont squat due to leverage issue so i concentrate on leg press, even when i was at my sickest the last few months i did 5 per side. Some days i feel ok, other days i am just fucked. I would rather be able to say i can squat 4 plates a side than leg press 12, its not that much of an achievment.





This calls for a video.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

you post pics and i will do a vid, and piss me off and i will get halpert to find you via IP and phuck u up.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 8, 2013)

^^^


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 8, 2013)

I just juiced half a water melon and added 2 teaspoons of Vital greens, it tastes like ass. its cardio day, come on down. See what i can muster, report back later.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 8, 2013)

^^^ Do you have access to coconuts down unda ?

If not, throw some coconut oil in your next smoothie.


----------



## Watson (Feb 9, 2013)

SFW said:


> Do you roo fuckers eat vegemite sandwiches?



i personally like some vegemite
i also like fucking roos, alive is possible (just kidding, dead is fine.....)


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 9, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



SFW said:


> Do you roo fuckers eat vegemite sandwiches?



I rub it one my cawk so stray cats lick it off with their raspy tongues. I've sent a few jars over to Al


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 9, 2013)

^^ Abbo Marketing


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Feb 9, 2013)

put my hairy balls in your mouth faggot


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 10, 2013)

Todays updateNothing, no training, no dieting, just cheat meals, sleeping and fixing cars and yards and shopping.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 10, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



azza1971 said:


> Todays updateNothing, no training, no dieting, just cheat meals, sleeping and fixing cars and yards and shopping.



No lifting and no dieting?   So this is just a typical day for you!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*

Worst log in existence


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 11, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> oh sorry cunt for being honest, whats wrong with doing 7 plates a side? i have done 12 plates a side for more than 10 reps. I dont squat due to leverage issue so i concentrate on leg press, even when i was at my sickest the last few months i did 5 per side. Some days i feel ok, other days i am just fucked. I would rather be able to say i can squat 4 plates a side than leg press 12, its not that much of an achievment.





			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -167720 reputation points from azza1971.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



LOL @ 12 plates a side for 10 reps (Cough)liar.  I know dudes with much bigger legs and better work ethic than you and they have trouble putting up 12 plates a side.  You sir have chicken legs, abused asshole and clearly dont workout.  Pfft sponsored... Are you in AA, cause that is the only way you're getting a sponsor.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*

12 x 5lb plates


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 11, 2013)

sponsored..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 11, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> sponsored..




call me!!


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 11, 2013)

^^^what he says to teenagers


----------



## s2h (Feb 11, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Todays updateNothing, no training, no dieting, just cheat meals, sleeping and fixing cars and yards and shopping.



Your a vision of studliness.....


----------



## s2h (Feb 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> 12 x 5lb plates



I believe they were 2.5's...next he will.claim the 45 min's he took to.gather them up.all over the gym was.cardio..


----------



## XYZ (Feb 12, 2013)

Azza:

How do you expect to make ANY progress when you have an entire day with cheat meals, no cardio and no training?  The only progress you're making that way is having your belly get even bigger.


----------



## azza's dad (Feb 12, 2013)

i am dissapoint


----------



## Watson (Feb 12, 2013)

you should all leave azza alone u bunch of pussys, 
it take hours a day to google workout routines and pretend u work out, 
its hardwe work than actually working out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 12, 2013)

lmfao, this Journal is Priceless


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2013)

awww man...u know he trains hard...like I do cardio


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Feb 12, 2013)

you are dead to me now


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 12, 2013)

fuck the log, and fuck al of you cunts, i?ve had it!!!!


----------



## s2h (Feb 13, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> fuck the log, and fuck al of you cunts, i?ve had it!!!!



I would hate to.see you quit not doing anytbing...please continue to keep not doing anything...thank you from the Azza support team..


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 13, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>






Uncle Sil I laughed so fucking hard at this.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 13, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> fuck the log, and fuck al of you cunts, i?ve had it!!!!



THE MELTDOWN has started.  I'm here for you Azza.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 13, 2013)

XYZ said:


> THE MELTDOWN has started.  I'm here for you Azza.



its all your fault, and Sils, this week has been hard, i retired from the vatican, have a very sore shoulder, and i am going to see a specialist about CFS, so training and yo yo dieting is no good for this boy. the other thing i am sad about is all these cunts reckon they have my phone number, but no one calls.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Feb 13, 2013)

just stop it


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*

Lmao!


----------



## s2h (Feb 13, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> its all your fault, and Sils, this week has been hard, i retired from the vatican, have a very sore shoulder, and i am going to see a specialist about CFS, so training and yo yo dieting is no good for this boy. the other thing i am sad about is all these cunts reckon they have my phone number, but no one calls.


When you say yo yo dieting...is that in reference to.switching from malt liqour to barley based beer??..im confused..


----------



## longworthb (Feb 13, 2013)

For me it's switching from light to regular beer


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 13, 2013)

no its dieting where you can be disciplined for most of the day and then just blow the shit up.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 14, 2013)

call me!!


----------



## XYZ (Feb 14, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> its all your fault, and Sils, this week has been hard, i retired from the vatican, have a very sore shoulder, and i am going to see a specialist about CFS, so training and yo yo dieting is no good for this boy. the other thing i am sad about is all these cunts reckon they have my phone number, but no one calls.



I'm here for you Bro.  Call me, let's talk about it.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 14, 2013)

get sil to give you my number, ring me, then you all lose your glorified mod jobs for sharing members private details, hmm


----------



## s2h (Feb 14, 2013)

thanks for azza's number SIL...i wrote in a bathroom wall in the local truck stop..i'm sure the phone will be a ringin soon..


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



azza1971 said:


> get sil to give you my number, ring me, then you all lose your glorified mod jobs for sharing members private details, hmm



You'll be banned before anything happens to us. 

Hope you like them apples


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 14, 2013)

well post the number the sasquatch


----------



## s2h (Feb 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You'll be banned before anything happens to us.
> 
> Hope you like them apples



Hammer time....of course Azza appears to have been hit by many hammers....too.the.head.of course....


----------



## XYZ (Feb 15, 2013)

thecaptn' said:


> you'll be banned before anything happens to us.
> 
> Hope you like them apples



lmao!


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 15, 2013)

Log ended

Log Closed


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2013)

lmao



the log will continue...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 15, 2013)

like the log waS EVEN REMOTELY REAL


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2013)

lol story of this monkey's life..never finishes anything


----------



## s2h (Feb 15, 2013)

Azza was refering  to the dump he was taking...ie log ended...not to be confused with the LOG ended...as per his indepth reports on how he gets more worthless by the day....no.worries mate(s)


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> like the log waS EVEN REMOTELY REAL



Real failure?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2013)

*The Real AZZA AG and AY Challenge Log*

Meltdown 



			
				azza1971 said:
			
		

> theCaptn' said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 15, 2013)

funny message Captn


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2013)

^^^in real life name aaron


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 15, 2013)

in real life your name cocktard


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 16, 2013)

call me!!


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 16, 2013)

hang ups


----------



## Watson (Feb 16, 2013)

A country practice is over? WTF


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

There's still 5 weeks left and ur giving up? I lived in a hospital while my dad was in there for the first 4 weeks of this comp didn't train ate like fuck dropped mass but do u see me giving up? Come on bro finish something for once. Earn some respect


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 16, 2013)

longworthb said:


> There's still 5 weeks left and ur giving up? I lived in a hospital while my dad was in there for the first 4 weeks of this comp didn't train ate like fuck dropped mass but do u see me giving up? Come on bro finish something for once. Earn some respect



i hear you, try telling my body that, it ain?t listening. I have a appointment with a specialist on the 28th Feb, i aint training, i cant.


----------



## Watson (Feb 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i hear you, ive telling my body to train for 20 years, it ain't listening. I have a appointment in a mens public rest room on the 28th feb, i aint never trained, i cant afford the gas for the car to drive to the gym let alone the membership.




wtf~!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 17, 2013)

The Captn's real name is Simon ?

Time to flame...


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 17, 2013)

^^^ Sigh








^^^ Men


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2013)

Socrates said:


> wtf~!!!!!!!!!!!!!



awesome


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i hear you, try telling my body that, it ain?t listening. I have a appointment with a specialist on the 28th Feb, i aint training, i cant.



you are so fuking pathetic...why wont you leave...why the fuck are you here...frail bitch


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 17, 2013)

Becuz he's trying to better himself


----------



## XYZ (Feb 18, 2013)

Love the title of your thread Azza.

I'm here for you Bro!


----------



## XYZ (Feb 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Meltdown



WOW AZZA, Tell me how you really feel.  I think you need some therapy.


----------



## Watson (Feb 18, 2013)

the funniest thing is how some people actually believed this would be any different than anything else azza started


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 19, 2013)

Socrates said:


> the funniest thing is how some people actually believed this would be any different than anything else azza started



where is you log suckfarties?


----------



## longworthb (Feb 19, 2013)

Socrates said:


> the funniest thing is how some people actually believed this would be any different than anything else azza started


I gave him the benefit of the doubt. Hell I'm still trying to push him but u see how well that's working


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2013)

fuking loser....lazy piece of shit...imagine being married to this scumbag


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 19, 2013)

Trained last night

45 minutes cardio
One superset of dumbell curls
T/Bar rows 1 set with 3 45?s
Tried doing chest press, left shoulder cant do it, stopped at 2 reps
Shoulder Press, same as above
Calf extension 1 set 100kg x 25 reps

See what recovery is like today now to gauge where i am.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2013)

fuking lies


----------



## Watson (Feb 19, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> where is you log suckfarties?



When god granted men honor and virtue, you sir were absent, away, alseep and nowhere to be found! 

You are a dog among then men here and how the fuck you ever fooled LW into thinking you are anything less than shit amazes me on a daily basis given she is such a lovely woman (if you dont piss her off hehe). Keep your fucken _*WORD*_ Azza, just once, i fucken DARE YOU! For the love of god please dont tell people you are Australian, you are a fucken disgrace and i want to be in no way associated with you.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 19, 2013)

my word is as good as yours, now where is your log full of lies and insecurities?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> my word is as good as yours  , now where is your log full of lies and insecurities?


no its not...you are a well known troll....famous for lying your ass off


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> where is you log suckfarties?




^^^ Lulz





azza1971 said:


> Trained last night
> 
> 45 minutes cardio
> One superset of dumbell curls
> ...





^^^ 1 set of *anything *will not yield results.

Do 20 sets ?


----------



## s2h (Feb 20, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I gave him the benefit of the doubt. Hell I'm still trying to push him but u see how well that's working




Im pushing.him also...but its off a rooftop....for the sake of mankind azza please dont reproduce prior to your decent from the 10th strory...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 20, 2013)

s2h said:


> Im pushing.him also...but its off a rooftop....for the sake of mankind azza please dont reproduce prior to your decent from the 10th strory...



pretty sure azza has offspring?  wasnt it his son holding the camera he was aiming his pooper at???


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 20, 2013)

skinnyguy180 said:


> pretty sure azza has offspring?  wasnt it his son holding the camera he was aiming his pooper at???



he has four...jesus help us all


----------



## Watson (Feb 20, 2013)

of the four i wonder if any are his?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ Lulz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not true but fact is he is fuking lying...azza can not row 3 plates....how the fuck did this guy fake hurt his shoulder anyway


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 20, 2013)

Socrates said:


> of the four i wonder if any are his?



i'm sure he snatched them on the streets..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not true but fact is he is fuking lying...azza can not row 3 plates....how the fuck did this guy fake hurt his shoulder anyway



R U trying to say, i cant row 3 45?s? fuck your lamer than i thought.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ Lulz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i forgot to add i did a set of dips and rope pushdowns, but KOS will say i am lying.
I only did like one giant set, i want stimulate not beat my self up, it seems to take ages to recover. I am back at the endo tomorrow so have to travel down to Brisbane for most of the day.Then next week i am seeing the fatigue specialist. Another trip down to Brisbane.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 20, 2013)

lmao @ fatigue specialist


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2013)

Its called CFS, hard to diagnose, and a lot of people have it or something similar.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 20, 2013)

its all in your head azza..i can tell you this,you dont need to go to the specialist..


----------



## longworthb (Feb 20, 2013)

It just never stops. You hardly train if u even do at all. At that rate I'd be sore as fuck for days if I didn't train for a long as time and then went to the gym. Up your damn protein for fuck sakes and u might actually recover from your bullshit workouts. 2 shakes a day will do alot more then u think


----------



## longworthb (Feb 20, 2013)

If u didn't lie so damn much before people might believe you for once. In the shape your in it wouldn't take shit to look better so do it for fuck sakes.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2013)

ok


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2013)

Guys, i am not going to replicate Phil Heaths Olympia routine rep for rep when my recovery from exercise is so poor. I am on nothing right now, no AAS, no PH/DS so it would be frivolous to over train and only serve to stop any progress.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> r u trying to say, i cant row 3 45?s? Fuck your lamer than i thought.


i bet you have a difficult time picking yourself up off the couch


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i forgot to add i did a set of dips and rope pushdowns, but kos will say i am lying.
> I only did like one giant set, i want stimulate not beat my self up, it seems to take ages to recover. I am back at the endo tomorrow so have to travel down to brisbane for most of the day.then next week i am seeing the fatigue specialist. Another trip down to brisbane.



oh it takes awhile to recover from your imaginary workouts? That is nuts...i wonder if it is beacause you are a living breathing shit stain....you are the skid marks in a fat old mans underwear...fuking die already


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2013)

nice chat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

Fuck you...die


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2013)

t bar row challenge


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

Bwahahahahahahaha...no body is doing shit with you or against you...you are not worthy...you are trash...we will all throw a party when your sad ass sack of shit dies


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2013)

punked out hey chicken shit fat fuck


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

post an update pic....we wont laugh or anything


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

refreshing everyones memory...this is my stalker


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2013)

i look better now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

ok...proof?of course not...skinny fat ass motherfucker


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

awesome improvements


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Feb 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Its called CFS, hard to diagnose, and a lot of people have it or something similar.



ill have a crack for u azza

its called several names, "dole bludger, welfare hack, lazy homo, waste of space, drain on society"

symtoms "laying about the house all day, lying your ass off online, faking logs, faking illness and injurys"

treatment comes in several parts, a good fucken punch in the head to start with, followed up with a daily *job*, lastly with getting some pride and honor and stop being a part of whats wrong with society


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 21, 2013)

ok Soc, thanx man for your insight


----------



## s2h (Feb 21, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Its called CFS, hard to diagnose, and a lot of people have it or something similar.



the only CFS you get is chicken fried steak...post a vid of you rowing 3 plates(and not like your pumping that minature donkey down the road)..and i will send you a prize...


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 21, 2013)

my eyes hurts..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 21, 2013)

s2h said:


> the only CFS you get is chicken fried steak...post a vid of you rowing 3 plates(and not like your pumping that minature donkey down the road)..and i will send you a prize...



deal


----------



## XYZ (Feb 21, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> deal



Post it and I will as well.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 21, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Its called* full blown Aids*, hard to diagnose, and a lot of people have it or something similar.



Geeze man Im sorry no wonder you cant work out.  

You need to call the mothers of all those boys you raped and tell them.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2013)

*The Real AZZA Failure Or Just Another Excuse Log*



azza1971 said:


> Its called CFS, hard to diagnose, and a lot of people have it or something similar.



Oh you poor little lamb! 

Please, everyone rep this man to hopefully get his life back on track!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 21, 2013)

Arra


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 21, 2013)

look
<------


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 21, 2013)

here you go azza...

ARMS Muscle Training System uses clinically demonstrated EMS Technology. This EMS Technology sends a signal to the nerves in the upper arms via the GelPads?. This causes the biceps and triceps muscles to contract and relax rhythmically.



try not to get knackered.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

what an insult to whoever that is sil


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

eat shit and die fuckers


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

wow, someone can post pictures, you passed the first grade.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

LOOK...AZZA UPDATE PIC FINALLY


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> wow, someone can post pictures, you passed the first grade.


thats the best you got you lame ass old near death pussy motherfucker


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 22, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> *My general health has been deteriorating. My  kidney function is down by 10 percent, my Testosterone is at 7.4 and  will require TRT, i am to discuss the best TRT option with my GP. As a  result of the lower functioning levels, it heavily impede?s on recovery,  the body is circulating 10 percent less blood through the kidneys,  which has this knock on effect of having more waste and lactic acid etc  that is not processed at the optimal rate. What that means for me is  constant muscle soreness with little working out. I haven?t been in the  gym for a month. i push myself for an hour and take a week to recover*.  If i can improve this i will be happy.





azza1971 said:


> My endo yesterday gave me the only real answer  that makes sense. I have had a lot of doctors look at my bloods. To many  doctors get hung up over numbers and pre thought out ranges.* My charted  blood work over 11 years shows my kidneys at approx 90 percent. With no  decline showing up in that 11 years*. When a new doc see?s a test with  no history he or she automatically thinks you have an issue. As the endo  said, this is your range, we have 11 years worth of tests to attest to  your range and you are fine. There are so many factors which can  influence the tests as well so remember this. Yes advils and any  ibuprofen can affect you. My main problem is the low test, but you need  to look at what lowers the test, not just get a script, i am sick of bro  logic, people telling you to nut up and go on cycle, just train etc.  What is the longterm, before cycles, before having a beach body there  has to be health my friend. I wont put my health at risk to look buffed.  For now, its getting to the root of the problem, having a lay off and  then re entering a life of lifting.




LMFAO so the weasels kidneys results are the same for past 11 years yet he only recently found out that he cant workout because ''kidneys circulating less blood ext.,''???..so for 10+ years he could workout with 90% kidney function but for the last few months he cant?


*
BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA*
























*OH WAIT*













*

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA*


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 22, 2013)

This is wild


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

......what a piece of shit...look at this pathetic excuse for an adult male ...what a fuking disgrace


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2013)

*The Real AZZA Failure Or Just Another Excuse Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> LOOK...AZZA UPDATE PIC FINALLY



Lmfao!


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> LMFAO so the weasels kidneys results are the same for past 11 years yet he only recently found out that he cant workout because ''kidneys circulating less blood ext.,''???..so for 10+ years he could workout with 90% kidney function but for the last few months he cant?
> 
> 
> *
> ...



do you need every ting explained to you like your a fuckin two year old?

nice try, my health problems have nothing to do with you, CFS has nothing to do with kidneys you lame assed swamp donkey


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 22, 2013)

i swear i prolonged my life for at least 5 years due to the laughs i get from that monkey..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> LOOK...AZZA UPDATE PIC FINALLY



you didnt have to do a shit and take a pic for me, hope you wiped your fat ass with your wifes face inbred


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

Try as you might son...you are fuking shit...pure and simple...you are nothing...we all laugh at you....even nonposters like my wife....she thinks it is hilarious "a fat little undeveloped boy with no muscle" post on a bbing forum....why are you here? You dont train...you cant or dont buy drugs...you arent even a little funny...not intentionally anyway


----------



## Watson (Feb 22, 2013)

lol @ azza, the hole just keeps getting deeper......


----------



## charley (Feb 22, 2013)

​ 

_            ......Don't Tread On Me........_


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2013)

*The Real AZZA Failure Or Just Another Excuse Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Try as you might son...you are fuking shit...pure and simple...you are nothing...we all laugh at you....even nonposters like my wife....she thinks it is hilarious "a fat little undeveloped boy with no muscle" post on a bbing forum....why are you here? You dont train...you cant or dont buy drugs...you arent even a little funny...not intentionally anyway



Azza won't be here for long. The Aussie govt comes down hard on welfare chests


----------



## s2h (Feb 22, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> deal


ok..prize will follow...do you like it creamy and salty or just creamy?


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 22, 2013)

last night i couldn't get my cock hard..the girl asked me ''what's wrong?'',i said ''my kidney's only work at 90% so it doesn't make enough blood flow for my penis''..


----------



## s2h (Feb 22, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> do you need every ting explained to you like your a fuckin two year old?
> 
> nice try, my health problems have nothing to do with you, CFS has nothing to do with kidneys you lame assed swamp donkey



what does chicken fried steak have to do with any of this??..well except the fact that you appear to be a mildly overwieght 12 yr old girl...please explain??


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

apparently some here were dropped on there heads at birth


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

You^^^...most of us look as if we have lived thru puberty as well...skinny fat piece of shit leach


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

just cant help yourself can you, go rape a TV dinner, fat no good fuck


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

Tired ass comebacks...you dont have ground to stand on.....unemployed....fat....skinny....ugly....dumb....show your asshole to your kids and a forum full of men...speak like a jackass retard with downs....my god your life sucks...you stole supplement samples and tried to sell them....you poor desperate soul....just end it for god sakes!!! You know you want to god damn it!!! You dont even got the balls to kill yourself!!!!!you disgusting piece of shit!!!!


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

ok fatty, good chat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

Ur fat with zero muscle....find one person who says otherwise


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

your a fat cunt

find someone to call you skinny


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Tired ass comebacks...you dont have ground to stand on.....unemployed....fat....skinny....ugly....dumb....show your asshole to your kids and a forum full of men...speak like a jackass retard with downs....my god your life sucks...you stole supplement samples and tried to sell them....you poor desperate soul....just end it for god sakes!!! You know you want to god damn it!!! You dont even got the balls to kill yourself!!!!!you disgusting piece of shit!!!!



this is brutal


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

[sil] said:


> this is brutal


and 100% accurate....you know this guy haes himself...what positive does he have in his life?name one


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> this is brutal



not to me, this is like being complimented, you all have nothing


----------



## Watson (Feb 22, 2013)

azza your whole line of shit has more holes in it than the mesh ymca tank top u wear to the blue oyster bar on weekends

kidneys only recieve 20% of cardiac output, people diagnosed with kidney disease have lost upwards of 90% of their kidney function *before* even feeling ill or anything wrong, thats why they call chronic kidney disease a *silent killer*.
kindey function reduces with age anyway as does everything else in our bodies, ur line of excuses smell of shit, as i would guess does your breath!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> not to me, this is like being complimented, you all have nothing








NO ONE COMPLIMENTS YOU


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



^^^^ THIS MAN WILL BASH YOUR FUCKING BRAINS IN


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 23, 2013)

azza's new training video..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2013)

yay...hes been promising a vid the whole log!


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 23, 2013)

i wont be posting another video here EVER!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2013)

who gives a shit...


----------



## Watson (Feb 23, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i wont be working, working out or stop lying my sick fucken ass off again EVER!!!!, *side note, my wife is also my mother*



explains the deformed shoulders.....


----------



## s2h (Feb 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and 100% accurate....you know this guy haes himself...what positive does he have in his life?name one


HIV positive..maybe??


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 24, 2013)

Best farmers tan of all time.


----------



## charley (Feb 25, 2013)

....waiting for the next incredible Azza Training Video[WHAT A MAN] slightly overdeveloped shoulders...IMO


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 25, 2013)

me and azza perform for the chinese new year celebration..


----------



## XYZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Azza, 

I'm here for you.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 27, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> eat shit and die fuckers



Is this your meltdown?  I'm confused.


----------



## Watson (Feb 27, 2013)

ill bet my left nut (yes the non-swollen one) that he never once picked up a weight from day 1 of this log....


----------



## independent (Feb 27, 2013)

Subbed.


----------



## s2h (Feb 27, 2013)

Griffith said:


> ill bet my left nut (yes the non-swollen one) that he never once picked up a weight from day 1 of this log....


why is your nut swollen?..mine swells up when i walk around with a roll of quaters in my pocket..


----------



## Watson (Feb 28, 2013)

i slept with unclean women ahahahahaha


----------



## XYZ (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm still here for you Azza.


----------



## Watson (Feb 28, 2013)

the irony of azza, he could make us all look like total wankers by doing one simple thing *goto the fucken gym and workout!*

he spent enough time researching and posting his fucken lies to scam gear that he could be jerked like a mofo....


----------



## Watson (Feb 28, 2013)

at least we all know why he is a pedo, he wants to be dominant in his relationships and the only people he can outlift is kids ...


----------



## s2h (Mar 1, 2013)

Azza come back and.play...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## s2h (Mar 3, 2013)

Just got a telegraph from azza(i dont do morse code)...mother told him she should have aborted him...so he can go.ahead and kill himself...needless to.say he's pretty upset about.killing himself....maybe he could just cut a limb off and come back??


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


hilarious


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2013)

one member gets their own sticky?


----------



## charley (Mar 3, 2013)

............ I'm going to use this as my 'Screen Saver'..........​


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 3, 2013)

Not much to report, seen some more specialists, but seeing no one cares i wont be updating this log ever.


----------



## azza's mom (Mar 4, 2013)

^nobody cares, yet still updates


----------



## azza's mom (Mar 4, 2013)

s2h said:


> Just got a telegraph from azza(i dont do morse code)...mother told him she should have aborted him...so he can go.ahead and kill himself...needless to.say he's pretty upset about.killing himself....maybe he could just cut a limb off and come back??



^true story


----------



## s2h (Mar 4, 2013)

SheriV said:


> one member gets their own sticky?



Yep....come here often ...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2013)

s2h said:


> Yep....come here often ...




how YOU doin


----------



## s2h (Mar 4, 2013)

SheriV said:


> how YOU doin



i'm nifty..you?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 4, 2013)

just got home from the gym...so great!


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 4, 2013)

SheriV said:


> just got home from the gym...so great!


what? you work out? negged


----------



## s2h (Mar 5, 2013)

SheriV said:


> just got home from the gym...so great!



maybe you could post some training videos...for educational purposes of course...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 5, 2013)

in a comp bikini you think?? you know...to show which muscle groups are being worked of course


----------



## SheriV (Mar 5, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> what? you work out? negged




i could have been trolling for ass, you never know


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 5, 2013)

any updates?


----------



## Watson (Mar 5, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> any updates?



yeah, hes a bigger dickhead than any of us could imagine, and thats saying alot cause i still believe in santa....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 5, 2013)

lol at his new fail log


----------



## Watson (Mar 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at his new *fail log*



azza just calls this life....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 5, 2013)

SheriV said:


> i could have been trolling for ass, you never know


cuz you are more than likely a dude


----------



## SheriV (Mar 5, 2013)

Im really not but not falling for the pics or gtfo bullshit either

this isn't my first rodeo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 5, 2013)

lol...dude


----------



## SheriV (Mar 5, 2013)

lolol...wtf

I could describe in gory detail childbirth instead? details only a woman can give?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at his new fail log



you took the time to read it??..hmmmm


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 5, 2013)

i read nothing you do Manbear


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 5, 2013)

no I didnt


----------



## charley (Mar 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Not much to report, seen some more specialists, but seeing no one cares i wont be updating this log ever.




..........Another Whiny moany cry baby post by Azza............


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 5, 2013)

another reply by Charley the dick, give up son, you will never ever win or get close to ruffling this birds feathers.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no I didnt



lies, lies


----------



## s2h (Mar 5, 2013)

SheriV said:


> in a comp bikini you think?? you know...to show which muscle groups are being worked of course



I believe that would help educate the slower minds on here....


----------



## s2h (Mar 5, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Im really not but not falling for the pics or gtfo bullshit either
> 
> this isn't my first rodeo


I like the rodeo....


----------



## s2h (Mar 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> another reply by Charley the dick, give up son, you will never ever win or get close to ruffling this birds feathers.



Hows your starfish today azza?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

he is good, i bleached him and shaved the chin rest


----------



## XYZ (Mar 7, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> lies, lies




^^Has mentioned that there is no finer joy than a young butt boy.


----------



## s2h (Mar 7, 2013)

XYZ said:


> ^^Has mentioned that there is no finer joy than a young butt boy.



you think he toss's there salad first??


----------



## XYZ (Mar 8, 2013)

s2h said:


> you think he toss's there salad first??



What do you think?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2013)

not much to update


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2013)

course not...you are a slimy lazy piece of shit


----------



## s2h (Mar 8, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> not much to update



looks like your rep points got updated???...heading down like you on a young dirty bunghole..


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2013)

keep negging and wasting your time brah, like i fucking care, i?m on heaps of sites


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 8, 2013)

Is that cucumber icon your newest lover?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2013)

Lolz


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> keep negging and wasting your time brah, like i fucking care, i?m on heaps of sites



ur banned on most for begging for free shit then trying to sell it....


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2013)

i love it how azza height changes, sometimes he states hes 182cms, another board he said he 6'1 which is 186cms.........


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2013)

also that he put on 15kgs (33 pounds) of muscle in a year from 2007-08 and has not a single pic to back up anything......


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2013)

Griffith said:


> i love it how azza height changes, sometimes he states hes 182cms, another board he said he 6'1 which is 186cms.........



its because his brain shrinks..


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2013)

> Thanks for the feedback. I dont copout on exercises. I have a current routine which for above reasons dont include squats. I weigh currently 90 kg.
> What weight are you? I have narrow shoulders which also make it a tad difficult. I am bringing my hams up at the moment. Like bench press, i am strenghtening up the other stabiliser muscles, back, shoulders and tris and my bench is improving. I plan to start squating again once i get my leg press to over 450kg for reps, my current pb is 400kg for 12 reps, also i may change gyms, another in my area has a hack squat and i would like to include these.
> AZZA



2008 and full of bullshit excuses, also and bullshit in general, azza leg pressing 450kgs (992pounds) lmao


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2013)

> Hi Guys been a while since i have updated my log. Had the flu and a bad virus. Knocked me out for 3 weeks. I started training again 2 weeks ago and i am recomping some of the muscle memory and weight which i had lost. Also have a niggling pain in the rear of my right shoulder. Training and diet has been hit and miss for these couple of weeks but felt like i nailed it last week with the returning strength. I am going to change Gyms this week, i currently train at a 1 year and 4 months old Beach House Gym. I mainly do free weights but the machines i use i think are either 1) causing injury over time particulaly to the shoulders and girth area and 2) are not effective. I make these comparisions to the fact i have trained for over 15 years and i have had no shoulder probs. I also have found that the squat racks and smith machine dont suit my height (182cm) as they dont have pins to suit me. With my leg strength i can squat 120 kg but find it hard to unrack. It seems all this stuff was designed by a 5 foot 10 guy or 6 foot 2 guy. The extra strain on my back and knees by having to bend and feel like it is a unnatural position. The same can be said for a lot of there rowing and flye machines you either get a overstrech or a less effective rep by not having a full range of motion. Anyway i am going back to World Fitness as they have new Raptor machines and i had a go on Friday and it was a no brainer. Anyone else have this prob?
> AZZA



same shit, different excuse


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2013)

> 1st thing i noticed was staffing, at Beachhouse they have usualy 1 or 2 girls who are on there phones all the time staffing most afternoons and at night another girl. New gym has 3 to 4 male staff who are all iron heads and are there to help and spot. At the other gyn they would call that personal training and charge you for it. I like the Raptor range,check out there web site for info. I would like to try Hammer Strength but our city only has _*100000 people*_ and no gym anytime soon will get that in. I think most trainees should check the range of machines or weights they use just like you check your diet and supps. Overall i am impresed.
> AZZA





> *Population:*131,258[SUP][1][/SUP] (15th)? Density:236.8/km? (613.3/sq mi)*Established:*1840s*Postcode:*4350



doesnt know how many people live in his city?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2013)

that includes out lying areas geography boy


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2013)

uve been making excuses and lying ur ass off on every board uve joined, 

now ur a joke on here, even bigbenj worked out before he scammed everyone


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2013)

i love dick


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2013)

^^ dude u dont need to make excuses, u need to start working out before u make excuses to stop or else its like retiring from work when ur only on welfare u gimp


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2013)

i love dick

you know you are an expert on everything


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Mar 9, 2013)

i love the trailer park tattoo on his arm of his own name that looks like it was done by a retarded drug addict for a fix.... his own fucking name 

the spacing of the last A is all out lmao


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 9, 2013)

Name is Aaron cum stain, hope this helps.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2013)

You fail at everything azzwipe


----------



## Watson (Mar 10, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Name is Aaron cum stain, hope this helps.



i love it how ur riding on heavy irons name the try and rip off some people, it will win u lots of praise from him....


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 10, 2013)

Never though it was coincidence of the name, bit like its a coincidence you look like your mothers sister, cash in those food stamps trailer trash. I wont be here any longer, i have a job to do.and that job requires me to get on s2h's nut sack daily..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2013)

weak...man your shitty comebacks are as weak as you


----------



## Watson (Mar 10, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Never though it was coincidence of the name, bit like its a coincidence you look like your mothers sister, cash in those food stamps trailer trash. I wont be here any longer, i have a job to do.



a job to do???  take care, bye bye now!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 11, 2013)

*AZZA Trains!*

*Pokemon game characters...i feel sick


*


----------



## s2h (Mar 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



didnt know azza was a grammer student..nice work azza..you condom receptacle..


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2013)

So i am back, not much has been happening, been to crook and fatigued to do much. So for obvious reasons i wont be winning the challenge, i will probably come last but thats fine. My health is important to me.


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2013)

beg for some more free stuff u can resell on ebay, that will get u heaps of cred,....


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 26, 2013)

you didnt have to post a picture of yourself in my log, but thanks anyway


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2013)

what are you logging in here? the fact u dont work out?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 26, 2013)

I need some pics and vids of you doing something, anything, i have validation issues.


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2013)

like i said, post a video pressing 23 plates and im gone from ur life forever, *ill accept an IP ban *gone forever! and im not u, i will keep my word and captn has my blessing to delete my ass if i dare to go back on it!

truth is u cant back up a single fucken thing u claim, 

most of us dont pretend to be something we arent, so there is nothing to validate u fucken inbred gimp asswipe, i didnt make wild claims about gears, reps or weights

but you run your mouth, start logs, review gears, but the problem is its all lies, so validate something u claimed dickweed, show us all this 23 plates for 8 reps, dont say it was 4 years ago cause 4 years ago u said u had been out of the gym for 18 months and ur just trying to get back into it.......yes we all read ur bullshit on the other boards....

how many times are you going to PM me and ask for a truce? you fucken picked a fight with me, saying what i can post and who i can back up, insult or rep, even told me not to rep Sil ffs, then negged me when i told u to get fucked, so dont fucken cry a river now asshole!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 26, 2013)

Griffith said:


> like i said, post a video pressing 23 plates and im gone from ur life forever, *ill accept an IP ban *gone forever! and im not u, i will keep my word and captn has my blessing to delete my ass if i dare to go back on it!
> 
> truth is u cant back up a single fucken thing u claim,
> 
> ...



the truce was for your benefit not mine, you need to get a life little buddie, you can stay on pussy street or go to man up lane, i wouldn?t consider doing this challenge when i have not trained in months and have not leg pressed since Dec last year. You want to give me time to do the challenge or pick something else, i mean what could i possibly do in the gym after a layoff? I have also lost almost 10kgs without doing anything so its detrimental for me to workout when my recovery is non existent and i have to put up with DOMS for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

the laughs and bullshit just keep coming


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the laughs and bullshit just keep coming



amen bro, same fag different day, when will azza ever learn?


----------



## s2h (Mar 27, 2013)

they could be 2.5lb plates??..


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2013)

can i borrow yours?


----------



## Watson (Mar 28, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> can i borrow yours?



theyd fucken reject you at auschwitz and send u back azza!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 29, 2013)

i cant be killed


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 31, 2013)

Worked out today, upper body for 30 minutes then 30 minutes cardio, see how it goes for recovery.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 31, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i cant be killed





*Loads silver bullets*

...We'll see about that.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Worked out today, upper body for 30 minutes then 30 minutes cardio, see how it goes for recovery.


lying motherfucker


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 31, 2013)

Griffith said:


> like i said, post a video pressing 23 plates and im gone from ur life forever, *ill accept an IP ban *gone forever! and im not u, i will keep my word and captn has my blessing to delete my ass if i dare to go back on it!
> 
> truth is u cant back up a single fucken thing u claim,
> 
> ...


retards are really f-cking strong, you didnt know this?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Apr 2, 2013)

^^ love it how azza shaves his chest to show it off lmao


----------



## Watson (Apr 2, 2013)

u can actually see the line on his middle torso from being slumped over in a chair all day, im sure they could try botox on that shit


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 2, 2013)

your funny


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 3, 2013)

Trained last night, 35 minute cardio on 3 different machines, then did chest, biceps, upper back, triceps and calves, chest was shit, arm/shoulder still hindering, bicep blast and back was good, tricep ok, calves good. Now to see how the recovery is. Came home and had a large serve of homemade lasagne, protein drink, then had left over lasagne before bed.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 3, 2013)

great pics bro!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanx, there is a very subtle difference in the before?s and afters, i think i had a huge hardon in the afters


----------

